# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering what is inrush current?

## msprasanthi

what is inrush current in power system

----------


## sandeep.vishnoi

inresh current is magnetizing current. it is 5 to 7 times of rated current.it is starting current in the transformer for set up flux in the core.
are u satisfied?

----------


## Mohamed saad

the transformer function is to transform the  same power from side to another side , this can be achieved by the magnetic field inside the iron core , in normal operation no problems but if the transformer is offline and you need to reconnect you have to charge the iron core with the magnetic field so it drawes this high current  ( inrush current) to buled up the magnic field at the time of connection

----------

